
Yale Open Course: Epidemics in Western Society Since 1600 - Dowwie
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3AE7B3B6917DE8E6
======
lisensolikum
All these lectures in mp3 format are available here:
[https://oyc.yale.edu/history/hist-234](https://oyc.yale.edu/history/hist-234)

